# Getting accurate colours with RGB numeric triplets



## Vagulus (Oct 12, 2017)

I am using a Common Anode RGB LED and the colours it displays are nothing like the colours supposedly related to RGB codes. It has been suggested that the codes to which I refer are related to television and not to LEDs as such, so my first question is, _"Where to I find a table of RGB codes relevant to LEDs (more specifically, to this LED)?"_

More generally, how do I get predictable colour from an RGB LED?

Thanks


----------

